# Sticky  *Unitronic Stage 3 Dual Pulley Upgrade Kit for 3.0 TFSI - Now Available!*



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to announce the release of its *Stage 3 Crank Pulley Upgrade Kit* for the 3.0TFSI* engines. Featuring an impressive increase to *493 HP/441 lb-ft of torque*, Unitronic’s Stage 3 Crank Pulley Upgrade Kit includes its 187 mm Crank Pulley, 7PK1300 Belt, and most importantly, its Stage 3 Dual Pulley Performance Software calibration.

This can be purchased as an Upgrade Kit for users who already have Unitronic’s Stage 1/1+ Software or Stage 2+ Supercharger Drive Pulley Kit. Or it can be purchased as a complete kit with the Supercharger Drive Pulley.

Unitronic's Stage 3 Dual Pulley Performance Software calibration is engineered specifically for use with both its Supercharger Drive and Crank Pulleys to ensure maximum performance is achieved while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.










Unitronic strongly recommends combining its Stage 3 Dual Pulley Upgrade with an effective Supercharger Cooling System/Heat Exchanger Upgrade to ensure maximum performance can be achieved and can be achieved repeatably. Through development and testing, Unitronic observed up to a 30 hp variance in engine output based on operating conditions, while using the stock (OEM) heat exchanger, as a result of increased intake air temperatures and associated temperature-based corrections to boost and ignition timing. 

Upgrading the Supercharger Cooling System/Heat Exchanger with an effective upgraded unit will lead to an overall decrease in intake air temperatures, allowing for cooler, more dense air to be ingested by the engine and therefore, no temperature based ECU corrections, leading to better overall performance that can be sustained for longer periods of time where the stock cooling system/heat exchanger would otherwise fall short, suffering from heat soak very quickly when turning the supercharger at such high speeds.


















Unitronic is actively developing and testing solutions to address the stock (OEM) Cooling System/Heat Exchangers/Intercoolers, as we reached the limit on the stock components at these power levels. Unitronic will continue to develop a Supercharger Cooling System/Intercooler solution to allow for us to further develop the 3.0TFSI platform for an even greater increase in engine output.










*FEATURES

*
• 187 mm Crank Pulley

• 6061-T6 Aluminum construction

• Black anodized finish

• TDC marking for easy install

• 7PK1300 belt

• Genuine Audi crankshaft bolts included
*
*Available for B8/B8.5 S4/S5 and SQ5 models only currently. Peak engine output will vary based on the the maximum engine speed limit. Support for C6 A6, C7 A6/A7, A8, Q5, and Q7 is coming soon!*


----------

